# The Big Garden Birdwatch 2017



## ossian (Jan 29, 2017)

This weekend the Big Garden Birdwatch takes place in the UK. For those who do not know, it is a 'census' taken of the birds observed in our gardens during a 1 hour period. I have been dong this every year for many years now and it was interesting this morning to reflect on the changes that have taken place over the years.

In past years, I can remember seeing yellowhammers, bramblings, siskins and several other species in the garden. Sadly, those species have now disappeared and now the dominant species are larger birds. Several years ago, I had 2 collared doves and one wood pigeon in the garden. Now these birds dominate the place and wait below the feeders to eat what the small birds drop for them. I really miss the yellowhammers as they were such bright, flighty characters.

One year coincided with a very sever winter and we had visitors from Scandinavia in the garden. It was strange to record birds like the fieldfare on that census.

Anyhoo, at around lunchtime, I will open my blinds, relax with some tea and toast and start my count of the visitors to the garden. Then onto the RSPB site to report my findings for this year.

Does anyone else do this or is it done in other parts of the world?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2017)

I don't do the census myself, but I certainly have observed a considerable change in the local bird population. No yellowhammers or Coal tits  and few Great tits or Blue tits.  There are still plenty of sparrows, chaffinches, robins and wrens.  There are however many more starlings, magpies and especially Corvids.  Raptors such as buzzards and Sparrowhawks seem to be maintaining numbers.


----------



## ossian (Jan 29, 2017)

Pretty similar to me, Capt.

Buzzards are very, very common now where I live. But it is at the expense of kestrels. We had a very, very healthy population of these here but I cannot now remember when I last saw one. They share the same territory as buzzards and obviously the larger bird will dominate.

I still get coal tits and great tits, but strangely no blue tits now. 

I started the census this morning and immediately a largish flock of finches flew over the house, followed by another......... and a sparrowhawk! It took 20 minutes before I could resume the count!


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 29, 2017)

I did a 'bird watch' for the ornithology dept. at our university several years ago.
We  had to watch our feeders twice a day,  morning and evening,  and count the
birds coming, very interesting project.  Over the years I noticed a real drop in the
many species that were coming to the feeders.


----------



## Pam (Jan 29, 2017)

I've done it the past couple of years with my grandson. I don't have a garden so we do our observing from the nearby park. Plenty of goldfinches, blue tits, long tailed tits and robins today plus the usual herring gulls and black headed gulls, no shortage of them in this area.

On the way out we were pleased to see 3 cormorants and a heron on an island in the park lake. Unfortunately, I had left my camera at home!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 29, 2017)

A worthwhile exercise.  Thank goodness there are folks who enjoy doing it.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 29, 2017)

Ossian, as I live near the sea, I more often see coastal birds and they seem to be fairly strong in numbers.  I've especially seen more curlews this year and oyster catchers are everywhere. Of the small coastal birds, Rock Pippits are very common.

In summer,Larks have been very prominent, and I've noticed more Lapwings in and around the village.


----------



## ossian (Jan 30, 2017)

That must be very intersting, Capt., and very different from the birds I see around my garden. Although the buzzards have been becomng more adventurous and I often get those over the house now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 30, 2017)

Where I live, I'm surrounded by open farmland - mainly for barley and a few livestock.  In recent years, a lot more mixed trees have been planted to complement the more mature trees.  One raptor that seems to be in decline is the Tawny owl.  We don't hear them very often now, but in previous years there were a few pairs locally.

This is my house (in the middle)..


----------



## ossian (Jan 30, 2017)

What a lovely position. You must get loads of different birds there.

I live at the edge of farmland too. It was why we used to get so many yellowhammers. They seemed to feed in the farmland for much of the year but visited the garden between New Year and Easter.

The Birdwatch returns so far..........


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 30, 2017)

It is funny here in Canada I rarely see the siskins now when a few years ago there were loads of them


----------



## ossian (Jan 30, 2017)

Jeannine said:


> It is funny here in Canada I rarely see the siskins now when a few years ago there were loads of them



Same here, Jeannine. We did not have great numbers of them but they did flock with the finches or tits. I would regularly have a few on my feeders. It does seem like the smaller birds are struggling more than others.

I also constantly hear of concerns over starling numbers, but I have had problems with the increasing number of these birds around my home. They nest in my roof and cause a lot of damage. If you look at the analyses of the returns this weekend, there does not seem to be much of a problem with these birds. They are aggressive feeders and will push other birds from the feeders.

But to be fair, they do a very good murmeration!


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jan 30, 2017)

Picture taken at breakfast time outside my back door ....  Rooks?  having roosted in the trees round my garden  are heading off - and making an almighty racket!  Apologies for poor quality, but V low light level.


----------



## ossian (Jan 30, 2017)

Good grief! That must have been noisy. Hopefully it does not happen when you are sleeping, Capt.


----------

